# PhpBB Email Problems



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Tech Guy i'm back rofl. Well it's very simple. I know many techguy users use phpbb forums. So do I. I'm having a very annoying problem. As you know, when you have activation set to user, newly registered users are supposed to receive an email to allow them to activate their account. The problem is that doesn't seem to happen. It simply does not send the email. I have tried different email addresses & checked spam. Every new member gives me the same complaint. I am currently hosting the forums on freehostia.com . I don't know if that is the problem. But it's really annoying. No emails work from the forums. I am currently using version 2.0.22. Thoughts please?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Contact your hosting provider to see if their mail server logs might contain error messages that are preventing phpBB from sending e-mail.

Peace...


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

I have and am awaiting a response. In the mean time if anyone has any suggestions please don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, freehostia only seems to support "outgoing mail" with their "value" plan.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah I thought that was only for admin emails. =/


----------

